# سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة



## christ my lord (28 ديسمبر 2006)

سفر الرؤيا بالصور​


----------



## christ my lord (28 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## †gomana† (28 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسي يايوساب ع مجهودك وتعبك
ربنا معاك


----------



## orjantao (29 ديسمبر 2006)

من صور هذه القصص


----------



## no good (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*و الله الصور دي بتفكرني بأفلام الحضارة الإغريقية و صراع الألهة و جيسون و ألهة الحرب هههههههههههه*


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (29 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا


----------



## christ my lord (29 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر لكل من شارك
وربنا يبارك الجميع


----------



## Fady4Jesus (14 فبراير 2007)

*أروع ما رأت عياني من صور تجسد احداث سفر الرؤيا......ميرسي جدا جدا*


----------



## نعمة (21 فبراير 2007)

©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـــ¤©§¤°حل وووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ¤©§¤°حلوو وو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو° ¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــ¤©§¤ °حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ــ¤©§ ¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مشكووووووو وووووووووو ووووور 
مشكووووووو ووووووووور 
مشكووووووو ووور


----------



## fullaty (1 مارس 2007)

اية الصور الحلوة دى عقدونا


----------



## missorang2006 (1 مارس 2007)

*جميلة جدا الصور وانا 
راح اعطيكوا موقع عارض فلم سفر رؤيا
باستخدام هاي الصور لكن  فلم http://kalematallah.com/revelation/revelation.htm#
نشاءالله يعجبكواِ*


----------



## سنريهم اياتنا (1 مارس 2007)

*ايه التخريف ده!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## missorang2006 (1 مارس 2007)

*يا اخي الرب يباركك 
وتعرف انه التخريف دة على رأيك حقيقة 
ما في مجال للهروب منها 
الرب يباركك مرة تانية 
سلام :smil12: ِِ*


----------



## christ my lord (3 مارس 2007)

الف شكر على مروركم يا احبة .. ربنا يبارككم​


----------



## veansea (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

_انا كيدا ضمنت انى منمش بليل
عشان بخاف من سفر الرؤيا
بس بجد تحفه وبيجسدوا الاحداث​_


----------



## ارض الحويلة (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

شكراً الاخ العزيز !!

لكن من فضلك و مشكور لتعب محبتك ان تتكرم بوضع الصور كلها في ملف واحد حتى نستطيع الاحتفاظ بها علي الحاسب !!


----------



## أرزنا (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

سلام المسيح



سنريهم اياتنا قال:


> *ايه التخريف ده!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
دا   فن مش تخريف ،  فقط أصحاب الفن  يفهمونه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## veansea (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*



ارض الحويلة قال:


> شكراً الاخ العزيز !!
> 
> لكن من فضلك و مشكور لتعب محبتك ان تتكرم بوضع الصور كلها في ملف واحد حتى نستطيع الاحتفاظ بها علي الحاسب !!



_انت عندك لما بتقف على الصورة بيظهر شكل مربع لونه ازرق دوس عليه واختار الديسك توب 
وبعديها قول سيف هينزل على سطح مكتب الجهاز وبعدين تجمعهم فى فيل ممكن تعمله من كليك  يمين على الفارة وبعديها نيو وبعد نيو تختار فولدر وتعمل للفولدر بعد كيدا تسميه ​_


----------



## veansea (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*



سنريهم اياتنا قال:


> *ايه التخريف ده!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



_طب منا ممكن اقول على اللى عندكم تخريف 
من ان الشمس هياقلب مسارها 
للمسيخ الدجال والعين اللى فى النص الوجهه
فا برضه احنا ممكن نتريق فعلى ايه الكلام الغلط
لم نفسك​_


----------



## ارض الحويلة (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*



veansea قال:


> _انت عندك لما بتقف على الصورة بيظهر شكل مربع لونه ازرق دوس عليه واختار الديسك توب
> وبعديها قول سيف هينزل على سطح مكتب الجهاز وبعدين تجمعهم فى فيل ممكن تعمله من كليك  يمين على الفارة وبعديها نيو وبعد نيو تختار فولدر وتعمل للفولدر بعد كيدا تسميه ​_



شكراً لك ولكنها عملية متعبة نظراً لكثرة عدد الملفات .
أنا كنت اطمع في رابط لملف واحد مضغوظ زيب او رار و مرفوع على ميجا ابلود او رابيد شيير ..

شكراً جزيلاً لاهتمامك :t16:


----------



## veansea (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*



ارض الحويلة قال:


> شكراً لك ولكنها عملية متعبة نظراً لكثرة عدد الملفات .
> أنا كنت اطمع في رابط لملف واحد مضغوظ زيب او رار و مرفوع على ميجا ابلود او رابيد شيير ..
> 
> شكراً جزيلاً لاهتمامك :t16:


_
ولا يهمك احنا فى الخدمه
اللى عايز تعرفه احنا موجودين
احنا كلنا اخواتك هنا ​_


----------



## egyptchristian (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

أشكرك اخي الحبيب على هذه الصور الرائعة


----------



## eliad30 (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

المسيح يباركك ويبارك تعبك


----------



## JOAN (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## JOAN (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

شكرا:::::new4::new4::new4::new4::new4::new4::2


----------



## nonaa (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

الصور جميله اوى بجد
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## doha2006 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

اخونا فى الوطن زى مابتقولوا استاذ---------------------------------( no good)--------------------.... ياريت :::
1- اذا كنت عايز تبدى رايك بهذا الشكل فياريت فى مكان اخر يليق بأدبك.
2- هل حاولت ان ترى او تقرا ماهو مكتوب فى كتابنا المقدس عن هذه الاحداث ، ياريت تقرا قبل متستخف   بالاخرين.وقبل مايفوت منك النهار وتقول ياريت كنت فهمت
3- اذا رجعت بذهنك الى الوراء ستجد ان هذة البلد التى انت منها هى فى الاصل قبطية وليست اسلامية بل الاسلام دخلها فى سنة 641 م وكيف دخلت انت تعرف ولاداعى للباقى ......
وشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا اسف لتاخرى فقد كنت مسافر


----------



## مينا امير صبحى (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

أروع ما رأت عياني من صور تجسد احداث سفر الرؤيا......ميرسي جدا جدا 
:smil13:


----------



## Praise (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

شكرا....


----------



## samoooo (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

*ربنا يعوض تعبك خير*


----------



## king (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

جميلة اوى بس مش كل الصور بتفتح ياريت تراجع عليهم وربنا يرحمنا


----------



## lousa188114 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

عن جد صورة تحفة وجميله جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك وفعلا صور جميلة جدا


----------



## el safa (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

الصور جميلة وتفصيلها اكثر من روعة مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## remonmoro (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

:94:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*شكرا يايوساب علي الصور الرائعة دي ودي محتاجة التفسير وانا انشاء الله هحاول ارفعه قريب علي المنتدي بتاعنا الجميل ده لو مش موجود
ابشكرك تاني جدا وربنا يعوضك
اخوك
                    remon ramzy​*


----------



## in_god_i_trust (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

thanx 
i hv vedio i'muploading it and soon it will available


----------



## in_god_i_trust (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

بس دي مش كلها


----------



## mervel (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

ميرسى صور تحفة  بجد​


----------



## الانبا ونس (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

_*تسلم شكرا بس انت تعرف الصور دى تفسيرتها اية ​*_


----------



## الانبا ونس (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

_*بص الصورة الاولى ترمز الى يوحنا والله كان ينادى علية فى بداية السفر ​*_


----------



## rammrommm (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

الف الف الف شكر يا جميل على المجهود ده


----------



## christ my lord (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

ميرسى يا جماعه على مروركم الجميل ده
وتشجيعكم 
الرب يبارك حياتكم 
ويعوض تعبكم​


----------



## jokavena (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

جميلة لكن هل فيه لسة بقية؟


----------



## mansor1_2000 (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

*ربنا يبارك عمل ايديك*
*مجهود جبار يستحق الثناء*
*شكراااا كتير*​


----------



## بيتر_مجدي (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

اول مشاركه ليا بس بجد الصور هايله اوي اوي اويييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## christ my lord (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*



jokavena قال:


> جميلة لكن هل فيه لسة بقية؟


 
*الف شكر على مرورك .. لا ملهاش تكملة لان الصور بتوضح كل شىء من اول السفر لاخرة .. يبقى تكملة اية ؟*​


----------



## christ my lord (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*



mansor1_2000 قال:


> *ربنا يبارك عمل ايديك*
> 
> *مجهود جبار يستحق الثناء*
> 
> *شكراااا كتير*​


 
*الف شكر على مرورك اخى الحبيب .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*



بيتر_مجدي قال:


> اول مشاركه ليا بس بجد الصور هايله اوي اوي اويييييييييييييييييييييييي


 
*اهلا بيك اخى الحبيب ونورت المنتدى ومنتظرين مشاركاتك *

*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## assyrian girl (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

wowo very nice picturs
God bless you


----------



## christ my lord (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*



assyrian girl قال:


> wowo very nice picturs
> God bless you


 
*الف شكر على مرورك وتعليقك .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## وفاء فوزي (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

بجد بجد أعجز عن التعبير عن شكري لك على هذا المجهود الرائع 
ألف شكر لأنك أعطيتني الفرصة لمشاهده هذه الكنوز
أطلب بركه خاصة لحياتك


----------



## Bent el Massih (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

*الصور رائعة أشكرك أخي الرب يبارككويعوض تعبك *


----------



## nifaragallah (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

مشاركة دسمة شكــــــــــــــــــــرا جزيلا بصراحة روعة وفعلا تجسيد فوتجرافيك لرؤيا يوحنا ...كل التقدير لك


----------



## naro_lovely (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*







[/IMG]
شكراااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااا سفر الرويا فعلا احلى سفر بجد والصور رائعةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة 
نوراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## naro_lovely (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*






برضة دية صورة من احدى صور سفر الرويا


----------



## Meriamty (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*














​


----------



## christ my lord (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

*الف شكر على مروركم الرب يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## نجوى جرجس (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

صور ممتازه فعلا ميرسى


----------



## christ my lord (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

*الف شكر على مرورك الجميل يا نجوى .. ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## totty (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

_مفيش ولا هيكون فيه اروع من كده

ميرسى ليييييييك خاااااااااااااااالص

ربنا يعووض تعبك_​


----------



## christ my lord (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

*الف شكر على مرورك يا توتى نورتى يا جميل*​


----------



## Moony34 (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*

رائع....رائع....رائع....رائع....رائع....رائع....رائع....
ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## christ my lord (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سفر الرؤيا بالصور ... فى منتهى الروعة*



Moony34 قال:


> رائع....رائع....رائع....رائع....رائع....رائع....رائع....
> ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك


 
*الف شكر اخى الحبيب على مرورك .. ونورت الموضوع يا جميل .. ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## NERMINE VICTOR (31 يوليو 2008)

مجهود رائع بجد  ربنا يبارك لكل من ساهم فيه  ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## تراتيل (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا


----------



## dodo jojo (14 أكتوبر 2009)

بجد نا كان هيجييلى سكته قلبيه صور رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه بجد مش عارف اشكرك ازاى شكرا خااااااااالص


----------



## maroo maroo (18 أكتوبر 2009)

صور حلووووووة اووووووووووووى
ميررررررسى ربناااااا يباااااااااااااااركك


----------



## ConfusedMan (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الرب يبارك حياتك يا اخي انا من خلفية اسلامية و في طريق الايمان بالسيد المسيح يسوع الحبيب تقبل مروري و شكرا


----------



## طحبوش (19 ديسمبر 2009)

يسلم ايدك رائعات بالفعل


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مرور فى منتهى الروعه

شكرا للصور والموضوع

الرب يبارككم


----------



## سامح وهبة (19 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة على الجميع كل عام وانتم بخير بقدم العام الميلادى الجديد وافرحو مع الرب يسوع الى اعطانا نعمة لرؤية ام ولدة الرب يسوع العذراء مريم


----------



## newman_with_jesus (24 ديسمبر 2009)

صور في منتهى الروعة​


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السفر رمزي ورائع شكرا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

للرفع


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## هانى حنا دوماس (22 يناير 2011)

اجمل صور  فى العالم


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## soso a (30 أبريل 2011)

حلو خاالص انا شفته قبل كده بشرح فيديو 

رااائع بجد 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

